
Let us build a community, young programmers – /r/youngprogrammer - maxrimmer
http://youngnprogramming.com/let-us-build-a-community-young-programmers-ryoungprogrammer/
======
brudgers
Link to subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/youngprogrammer](https://www.reddit.com/r/youngprogrammer)

